# Free CBT course.. please give it a shot



## ptncud (Sep 17, 2007)

I have suffered from mild anxiety for most of my life, for the most part unknown to me. It wasn't till about 4 years ago that it truly took hold. It first manifested itself in a fear of embarrassment, then proceeded to obsessive violent thoughts, and then to GAD/SAD. Basically anything I perceived as a potential for anxiety would manifest itself into a part of my anxiety disorder. About two years ago I had reached rock bottom with the obsessive egative thoughts. I would get thoughts like "what if i use this knife to... " which would immediately send me into an immense feeling of guilt and anxiety. I got to the point where my whole day was consumed by these thoughts and the subsequent emotion. I wasn't living but merely struggling through existense. Fortunately I searched on the internet on night "bad thoughts" or something of the sort and found a wealth of information on this illness. This initially brought great joy to me and gave me the confidence that i could overcome my anxiety and these thoughts but this soon subsided. So again and again during the next year i would try new ways to overcome my anxiety but nothing flipped that magical switch for me. I went through zoloft, all kinds of natural supplements, different forms of cbt, books, hypnosis, meditation but just didn't get the results i wanted or needed. this is not to say that i didn't make progress but i would often fall right back. And this is not to say that some of these wouldn't work for some but looking back at them i feel as if they didn't convey the message correctly to a mind in a state like ours.
Fortunately this last summer when i was particularly down i went back to check on a forum i used to browse and there was a post on a free cbt course. I had missed the start by 2 weeks so i began reading into it and was amazed by it. Although ive seen alot of good postings on cbt ive never seen such a thorough and well written post. The creator of this course basically took all his experience over the years with cbt and implemented all the best components and concepts. With these concepts all together combined with the methods of learning the material everything has really begun to click for me. For the first time i am able to truly acccept my anxiety and just let it be. I have been able to do and enjoy things that i would never of attempted several months ago. I actually believe i will be cured of my anxiety disorder for the first time.
I come to you hoping that i can convice as many as possible to give this course the same skeptical chance that i did 3 or so months ago. For the first time in 6 months i came back to this forum yesterday. I had forgotten how desperate and lost i once was. Reading many of the posts yesterday brought me great sadness but as the same time hope. Because i realize with the tools this course provides you too can reprogram your brain and recover just like i am and many others have.
The starter of this course Pat is willing to email this course out to anyone who wants it if i get him an email list. His format consists of 20 lessons that are sent out every several days so you have the time to program the information into you mind. What is asked of you is to read out loud for 30 minutes a day these lessons. I am still considering posting it here but do to the format of this forum I don't know if it would work very well. If you have interest or questions please let me know.
take care, john


----------

